# heater blower switch



## jonnyd350 (Jan 16, 2007)

On my 2001 Nissan Sentra the heater blower switch only works on #4. When I have it on #4 and the front vents setting, the air mainly only comes out on the bottom by the feet and the up on the dashboard (defroster). It comes out a little through the front vents. Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

if its like the older B14 sentra's this is the resistor that's down by the blower motor. the blower only works on Hi correct ?
Check your FSM, and the parts listing on courtesy Nissan web site...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

# Manufacturer: Genuine Nissan Parts
# Illustration: 270 Heater & Blower Unit
# Product SKU: 27150-B15U002
$19.42

CourtesyParts :: [27077] RESISTANCE-ELECTRIC - Sentra (B15U) 2002 4S.XE (! ACON2), 2000-2001 4S,


----------



## jonnyd350 (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah a friend of mine told me the same, thank you


----------

